# Generar alta tension para máquina flokeadora



## cibernator (May 21, 2009)

Un saludo para todas las personas del foro y agradezco mucho su colaboracion

Tengo un problema, necesito crear un circuito para elevar tension con una entrada de 110 Voltios AC y una salida de 50000 Voltios o mas a unos 50 mA, he buscado en internet y en los foros de esta pagina pero los circuitos que he encotrado no me sirven, me sugirieron usar un fly back pero el espacio y la presentacion del proyecto no me lo permiten, lo ideal seria usar transformadores elvadores pero no he podido encontrar un esquema y el tiempo se me acaba.

Muchas Gracias por su colaboracion


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 21, 2009)

50.000V * 0,050A = 2.500W


----------



## Daniel.more (May 21, 2009)

que pretendes hacer un tratador de corona?  porque de ser asi
tendrias que tener tambien mas de 8 amperios y no solo 50ma...saludos.


----------



## Daniel.more (May 21, 2009)

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> 50.000V * 0,050A = 2.500W



no siempre.....hola dosmetros,un tratado corona la palanca principal es de 20A y genera unos 10A para 50000V a 45khz
saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 21, 2009)

Watts son Watts   

http://www.indelec.com.co/Productos/Tratadores_Efecto_Corona.htm

http://www.myzautomatizacion.com.ar/potenciasenconfiguracion.htm

Saludos!


----------



## cibernator (May 21, 2009)

Gracias por prestar atensión a mi problema

En realidad es una maquina para hacer un efecto de screen llamado flok que sobre una prenda (por ejemplo una camiseta) da la impresion de un efecto de pelusa, esta pelusa es similar al tercipelo. Para conseguir un buen acabado sobre la prenda debe pegarse totalmente recta a 90° esto se logra con una maquina llamada flokeadora, que genera una especie de corriente electrostatica de unos 75000 Voltios, lamentablemente la maquina se daño y es alemana asi que no se han conseguido las especificaciones, para colmo la placa de circuitos esta envuelta en una especie aislante blanco que no permite ver sus componentes.

Improvise una usando un fly back pero no me da sino de 10000 a 15000 Voltios y no me genera el efecto, el amperaje bajo es necesario por seguridad ya que este aparato lo utilizan operarios que no conocen las concecuencias de una descarga de alta tension en caso de un accidente.

Una vez mas Gracias a todos por su colaboracion


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 21, 2009)

50 mA no es baja corriente , diría que es mortal.

Una bobina de automóvil llega a los 40Kv, si ponés dos en serie llegás a los 80Kv (flotantes) tranquilamente. Fijate "descarga capacitiva"

Conectate con los que se dedican a rebobinar flybacks , que disponen de un solvente que disuelve eso ! Por ahí se puede arreglar el original.

Suerte!


----------



## cibernator (May 21, 2009)

Muchas Gracias! DOSMETROS ya estoy trabajando en el dispositivo con las dos bobinas ... claro es un poco robusto pero gano algo de tiempo mientras consigo un circuito mas pequeño ya que no me han dado razon del solvente, si alguien sabe de un esquema mas compacto para elvar el voltaje y conseguir resultados similares a los de las dos bobinas les estare eternamente agradecido


----------



## marioxcc (May 21, 2009)

Puedes intentar un generador de Van der Graff, se puede hacer de muy variados tamaños, pero seguro que uno chico te da los 50 KV que quieres.
para los 50 mA nesecitarás uno muy grande, pero no creo que nesecites tanta corriente (Que es letal)
También puedes conectar la entrada de un transformador flyback a la salida de otro, claro, con los componentes intermedios nesesarios.
O puedes contratar una linea de media tensión de la compañía eléctrica local (la que se usa para distribuir la corriente dentro de la ciudad, entre 10 y 15 KV),  y ponerle un transformador de subida.
Enlaces sobre el generador de Van der Graff:
*http://amasci.com/emotor/vdg.html
*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Van_der_Graff_generator
Fuentes:
*All About Circuits, Volúmen 2, ELECTRICAL SAFETY, Ohm's law again, actualmente disponible en el siguente URL: http://www.allaboutcircuits.com/vol_1/chpt_3/4.html.
*Electrozona - Redes de media tensión: actualment en el siguente URL: http://www.geocities.com/electrozona/mt/ct.htm.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 21, 2009)

Cibernator , te dejo un dibujito de cómo van conectadas las bobinas entre si.

Conectás negativo con negativo y las disparás desde los dos positivos. La alta se toma entre las dos altas.

Se podría probar conectar los dos positivos entre si y disparar entre los negativos. Fijate que es mejor.

Saludos!


----------



## cibernator (May 23, 2009)

Muchas Gracias!  a marioxcc y a DOSMETROS por su colaboracion en mi problema, la solucion de las bobinas es muy buena y ya estoy trabajando en un generador Van der Graff para una aplicacion mas grande ... otro dolor de cabeza jajaja me disculpo por demorar mis agradecimientos pero el trabajo no me habia dado tiempo.

Alguien sabe como se llama el aislante blanco que cubre los circuitos, tengo una tarjeta de un aire acondicionado que tambien tiene un aislante como silicona transparente, me gustaria usarlos en unas placas de circuito expuesto de una maquina que fabrico .... muchas gracias a todos


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 23, 2009)

En la época que fuí ayudante de clases prácticas de laboratorio de Física , jugué (digo estudié , analicé , investigué  ) mucho con una Máquina de Wimshurst de discos de 50cms. La bestia tiraba chispas de 25 cms de largo los días con poca humedad, y son de contrucción muy sencilla . Pueden hacer un hilo contínuo o descargas periódicas conectando los capacitores Leyden.

Necesitás dos discos de acrílico , foil de aluminio (autoadhesivo mejor) dos poleas de 20 cms , dos de 5 cms , dos correas , etc. Nada dificil ni costoso.

Mi "investigación" terminó cuando se me reventó en la mano un tubo de rayos X   .

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Máquina_de_Wimshurst

OJO , éstas máquinas no andan bién , o no generan , los días húmedos.

Saludos !


----------



## marioxcc (May 23, 2009)

cibernator dijo:
			
		

> Muchas Gracias!  a marioxcc y a DOSMETROS por su colaboracion en mi problema, la solucion de las bobinas es muy buena y ya estoy trabajando en un generador Van der Graff para una aplicacion mas grande ... otro dolor de cabeza jajaja me disculpo por demorar mis agradecimientos pero el trabajo no me habia dado tiempo.


No te preocupes.
Los generadores de Van der Graff dan poca corriente y la tensión que ofrecen no es constante. Podemos ver el generadfor de Van der Graff como un capacitor que se carga con una fuente de corriente constante; la idea es que el capacitor se cargue más y más con el tiempo, pero como no es un capacitor ideal llega el punto en donde hay muchas pérdidadas como para que continue cargandose. Igualmente, si le pones una carga suficientemente grande, se descargará con forme pase el tiempo en lugar de cargarse.
Si nesecitas mucha potencia a una tensión constante lo mejor sería que contrates la linea de media tensión y le pongas un transformador de subida.



			
				DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> En la época que fuí ayudante de clases prácticas de laboratorio de Física , jugué (digo estudié , analicé , investigué Wink ) mucho con una Máquina de Wimshurst de discos de 50cms. La bestia tiraba chispas de 25 cms de largo los días con poca humedad, y son de contrucción muy sencilla . Pueden hacer un hilo contínuo o descargas periódicas conectando los capacitores Leyden.


Si te refieres a centimetros, su simbolo es "cm" y no "cms".
La máquina que mencionas a primera vista parece ser una versión del generafor de Van der Graff con una rueda en vez de una banda.



			
				cibernator dijo:
			
		

> Alguien sabe como se llama el aislante blanco que cubre los circuitos, tengo una tarjeta de un aire acondicionado que tambien tiene un aislante como silicona transparente, me gustaria usarlos en unas placas de circuito expuesto de una maquina que fabrico .... muchas gracias a todos


Yo ignoro su nombre, pero puedes ir a la ferretería y pedir que te den de ese dieléctrico.
Sobre que ese dieléctrico no te deja ver como esta hecho el circuito, para quitarlo intenta disolverlo con adelgazador (Thinner), aguarrás, isopropianol, rasparlo con lija y cuchillo o quebrarlo con sincel y martillo, eso si, con cuidado de no dejar el circuito en tales condiciones que no puedas percatarte de como estaba hecho.

Fuente:
*_Le Système international d’unités The International System of Units_ octava edición, sección 3.1 _SI Prefixes_.


----------



## Cacho (May 23, 2009)

marioxcc dijo:
			
		

> ...uno chico te da los 50 KV que quieres....entre 10 y 15 KV...


Si te refieres a kilo Volt, la abreviatura es kV. Con _K_ mayúscula son Kelvin Volt.
Los multiplicadores se escriben con mínúscula hasta "mega_" (M_).
Yo solía cometer el mismo error.

En cuanto a las dos máquinas (Wimshurst y Van der Graaf), no son iguales. Ni siquiera están muy cerca la una de la otra.

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 23, 2009)

marioxcc dijo:
			
		

> DOSMETROS dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
cms. : abreviatura de la *palabra* centímetros   .
Fuente: Diccionario de la Real Academia Lunfarda Bahiense   ... después de tres Quilmes ya se obvia el punto   .

 Se te mezclan un poquito los métodos y los científicos che !  lee un poquitito: 

http://www.maquinascientificas.es/05m%E1quinas%20electrost%E1ticas.htm 

Suerte   ! 

 .


----------



## marioxcc (May 24, 2009)

Cacho dijo:
			
		

> marioxcc dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jajaja, ¿Y tus fuentes?.
Lo que dices es totalmente falso, consulta Le Système international d’unités The International System of Units octava edición, sección 3.1 SI Prefixes.



			
				DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> cms. : abreviatura de la palabra centímetros Wink .


Bueno, en ese caso será una abreviatura incorrecta ya que no es reconocida por la autoridad que se encarga de el SI, el _Bureau Internaitonal des Poids et Mesures_



			
				DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> Fuente: Diccionario de la Real Academia Lunfarda Bahiense...


¿Seguro que existe ese diccionario?, en ese caso ¿En que URL se puede encontrar algo relacionado a él?.



			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> En cuanto a las dos máquinas (Wimshurst y Van der Graaf), no son iguales. Ni siquiera están muy cerca la una de la otra.


Si, ya me he percatado de la diferencia, se estaba haciendo de noche pero antes quería contestar a cibernator por que el tuvo la educación de agardecer. Además, dije que a *primera vista parce* tal cosa, no que *es* tal cosa, ni mucho menos que son iguales.



			
				DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> Se te mezclan un poquito los métodos y los científicos che ! lee un poquitito


Y a ti se te mezclaron los estándares internacionales y los diccionarios .
Hombre, tambien lee tú para que te percates de la correcta abreviación de las medidas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 24, 2009)

Muchas gracias por tu dedicación y esmero marioxcc.


----------



## Cacho (May 24, 2009)

marioxcc dijo:
			
		

> Cacho dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Precisamente consulté el Bureau International des Poids et Mesures, y dentro de esa misma página este artículo donde podrás apreciar que todas las abreviaturas de los multiplicadores hasta _mega_ (*1.000.000) se escriben con minúsculas.
Es exactamente la octava edición y la sección 3.1.

Gracias por hacerme releer esto que hacía ya tiempo que no veía.


Saludos


----------



## japex92 (Ene 5, 2011)

Hola a todos,

Yo ya diseñe un circuito para un equipo de rayos X basado en transformadores que alcanza los 70 kVp y los 7 mA, el problema es que es muy pesado y me gustaría que fuera más portable, he escuchado que existen unos dichosos transformadores electrónicos, los conocen?. He visto que hay muchos equipos de rayos x portables que utilizan una tecnología de alta frecuencia, alguna sugerencia?

He intentado con dos flybacks con los primarios en paralelo y los secundarios en serie, pero no alcanzo el alto voltaje que quiero, parece que los flayback no son una buena opción.


Gracias.


----------

